# Electricity can suck!



## Dave Martell (Jun 25, 2015)

When ya loose it! Just 48 hrs of no power felt like 3 weeks. Suck!


----------



## DeepCSweede (Jun 25, 2015)

Our A/C went out in the office today - Definitely feel ya on that one.


----------



## brianh (Jun 25, 2015)

It's been hot as ba//$, too. I'd be sleeping in the tub. Ughh


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 25, 2015)

For us the worst part was no water. We have a well with an electric pump. No showers, hand washing, or toilet flushing. I was scouring the local rivers for access points for toilet water. What a pain in the ass.


----------



## WildBoar (Jun 25, 2015)

Dave Martell said:


> I was scouring the local rivers for access points for toilet water. What a pain in the ass.


Pretty sure the current would probably carry everything away; why complicate things by bucketing water back to the house :lol2:


----------



## knyfeknerd (Jun 25, 2015)

All you need is a honey bucket Dave!


----------



## Seth (Jun 25, 2015)

Yeah, 48 hours here too. After day one, the neighbor offered to tap into his $12,000 auto generator. Not as bad as what you had to do. A couple of 100' extension cords and tv, internet, and some lamps. But I couldn't use the garbage disposal. Can you imagine? I felt like I was living in the middle of Pennsylvania.


----------



## ecchef (Jun 26, 2015)

I hate power outages. Worst was 3 days. However, since they occur during a typhoon, a shortage of water is not an issue.


----------



## Seth (Jun 26, 2015)

...and I lost another tree. Been using a chain saw and usuba. About a 90' maple. I love the sound of a giant tree snapping. Together with the tree PECO took down last year I have about 20 cords of wood and fortunately missed the house by about 20'.


----------



## Bill13 (Jun 26, 2015)

Seth said:


> ...and I lost another tree. Been using a chain saw and usuba. About a 90' maple. I love the sound of a giant tree snapping. Together with the tree PECO took down last year I have about 20 cords of wood and fortunately missed the house by about 20'.



20 cords, I'm a bit jealous. I burn 3 cords a year and since I live near DC it costs me 165 - 185 a cord

Our record for losing power was 6 days and that was before I bought a little Honda EU2000i generator, which I highly recommend. It's quiet as can be and can run for 8-10 hours on a gallon of gas.

Dave, I recommend filling up a bathtub when you know a storm is coming that might take out power(assuming your place has one). If not a few 5 gallon buckets can do the trick.


----------

